# Can I use normal light bulbs in viv?



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Hiay I built a viv that need 150watt spot bulb so would have to pay around £8 as you can't get normal spot bulbs in 105watt.

Thing is I have another viv that takes 100watt bulbs and they keep blowing. Yesterday a bulb blew when I turned it on so went to get another new one and the end came off inside the holder. So I'm wanting to use a 150watt cermaic heat emmiter instead but will need to the light the viv, can I put a normal household bulb in for light? 

Sorry if I don't reply staright away, I don't have a PC so am using libary.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

yes you can for some reason adding reptile/amphibian doubles the price of everything :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yes:2thumb:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> yes you can for some reason adding reptile/amphibian doubles the price of everything :lol2:


couldnt agree more!!!!

you will find thats what most people use


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, I knew normal spot bulbs can be used but wasn't sure on normal light bulbs. 

If I use the energy saving light bulbs, what wattage would be best? His new viv is four foot wide, two foot high by around 45cm deep.


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

If its just for light you can use any wattage


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I use some [email protected] spot lights in some of my vivs, however for some of my other animals I do infact use cermaics, in the past I have had the exact same problem, bulbs stoping working e.t.c e.t.c and then I do use ordinary lightbulbs too, I try to either use the blue or green coloured bulbs as it looks nice and natural too.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try the lowest wattage in and see how it goes, might try a blue bulb as well. Thanks again.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

if its a GU10 fitting you can get LED bulbs from most places


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Gentoo said:


> Thanks, I'll try the lowest wattage in and see how it goes, might try a blue bulb as well. Thanks again.


Blowing lamps is a real problem, excess energy wasted and the cost of lamps can be huge.

Halogen lamps mean real value for money, the halogen capsule is very efficient , the Arcadia heat halogens include a very thick metal reflector which throws the heat back into the enclosure, also halogens are pretty much dimmer proof. The less wasted light and heat means that you can use a 75w halogen where you may use a 100w tungsten. The long lifespan of the lamps also means that you buy less lamps.

Please feel free to pm me any lighting questions

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

ide go for led if you can will save loads of money with them


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

UnBOAlievable_Morphs said:


> ide go for led if you can will save loads of money with them


Yes you certainly would, but LEDs don't emit heat, so are not as yet useful for a primary heat source.

John


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

If its just for lighting i would prob. just use white LEDs cheap and last ages


----------

